# Que souhaiteriez-vous voir dans le prochain iPod classic?



## arnplouy (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Septembre arrive à grand pas. Et Septembre est le moi des nouveaux iPods!!
Personnellement, j'attends avec impatience de savoir ça que la pomme va nous proposer comme nouveaux iPods. L'iPod classic n'a pas été revu depuis pas mal de temps et j'avoue que le mien commence à avoir quelques heures de vol. 

Aussi, j'espère voir arriver quelques bonnes nouveautés sur le prochain iPod classic. J'apprécierais voir l'arrivée d'iOS 5 avec sa mise à jour sans fil mais en gardant la molette.

A vous de me dire si des nouveautés vous plairez et lesquelles?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (30 Juin 2011)

Je sais pas si tu sais, mais il n'y aura pas de nouveau iPod Classic 
C'est mon modèle préféré pour plein de raisons, je ne trouve rien qui lui arrive à la cheville.

Je pense que les modèles 80 et 120 Go vont exploser sur le marché de l'occasion quand Apple ne les fera plus.
Apple préfère se concentrer sur les modèles fashion tels que l'iPod Touch.
Et puis, avec l'iPhone que beaucoup utilise comme baladeur MP3, Steve Jobs a juste à forcer un peu la comm' (comme à son habitude) pour déclarer que le baladeur mp3 est mort, remplacé avantageusement par l'iPhone et la musique en ligne.

Tout ce que je dis, c'est que, suivant de près la conduite Apple, un nouvel iPod Classic ne serait pas cohérent avec la gamme actuelle et avec la politique de l'entreprise.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2011)

arnplouy a dit:


> Septembre arrive à grand pas. Et Septembre est le moi des nouveaux iPods!!


T'as une vision très égocentrique, si je ne m'abuse


----------



## gaohrn'j (6 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, si on peut voter aussi pour l'ipod touch, je voudrais bien un compteur de chutes. D'après les rebondissements, je pense; puis la hauteur de laquelle il chute, je ne sais pas faire, j'ai bac moins 10, je l'ai passé 10 ans après l'age normal. (mais je ne suis pas blond)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------




gaohrn'j a dit:


> (mais je ne suis pas blond)



Un grand pardon à tous les blonds. Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire. Je voulais juste dire que j'avais fais un puzzle en 6 mois alors que sur la boite, c'était marqué "de 4 à 6 ans".


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, j'aime beaucoup ce modele nottament son genereux disque dur.
Or avec la montée en puissance de la hd et d'itunes plus, il serait bon d'integrer un plus gros disque dur. Malheuresement, il est peu probable que ce modele subisse une maj car il n'est plus une priorité pour apple.


----------

